# simply_nano



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

well heres my nano.... any comment 
5gal tank.





































7 gal


----------



## chaznsc (May 1, 2006)

Thats about the nicest scape i have ever seen.


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

Awesome!Awesome!


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

is that christmas moss ?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

great tanks, but make your shutter speed faster! I'm assuming you can't, on the digital, so make the iso lower. I dunno. Just get better pics of your beautiful scape!

I don't like the corkscrew vals on your 7 gallon. Leaves seem to fat for a small tank. But its great nontheless. I guess I have to see it in person.


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

sandiegoryu said:


> great tanks, but make your shutter speed faster! I'm assuming you can't, on the digital, so make the iso lower. I dunno. Just get better pics of your beautiful scape!
> 
> I don't like the corkscrew vals on your 7 gallon. Leaves seem to fat for a small tank. But its great nontheless. I guess I have to see it in person.


i dont have an actual camera... i use my cellphone to take da flix... and yup i do think the corkscrew is pretty fat...
those plant in my 7gal was just planted and had no aquascaping view... hehe.. i will redo it when i get the time and when i get a decent driftwood (twig type/ where do i get them?) to put it in there...


D.gilly is that christmas moss ? 
- it is... xmas moss.. but it was label as just moss @ my lfs

ty for all da comments..... dnt b shy just tell me da truth..


----------



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

? wanna sell me some ?:bounce: pm me if you would like to because i would like to get some.


----------



## lehtis (May 16, 2006)

How you get algae in stone?


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

really nice work on the moss


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

lehtis said:


> How you get algae in stone?


i really dont know..... i hate dat algea the rock was really nice b4 but now its kinna sux. but ty for da comment didnt realize ppl would actually like it...

wanna sell me some ? pm me if you would like to because i would like to get some.

pm'ed sent


FelixAvery really nice work on the moss 

ty... if u dont realize its actually a coconut shell cover with xmas moss on the 7gal...
and in the 5gal i placed the xmas moss in between the edges of the rocks..... plus a really low current is running there so ders no disturbance on dem not like on the 7gal... ruined my plants :9


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

just to let u guys know my amano shrimp just hatch a bunch of eggs in my 7 gal... there is like atleast 300 mini shrimps in there... its ashame... they will die b/c i dont want to take all the plant out and make the tank brackish...  i will post some flix and mayb a vid.. hehe


----------



## HybridS130 (Oct 23, 2006)

More like simply awesome!


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

hir is the flix/vid with the baby amano shrimps..
hehe










vid:http://ttp://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a122/emjhay27/useless/?action=view&current=07-01-15_23-05.flv


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Both your nanos are very beautiful! But I have to say that your 5g nano looks VERY natural. I love it!! It's like you took a piece of riverbed and stuck it into that tank. Great job!


----------



## Troy McClure (Feb 22, 2004)

emjhay said:


> they will die b/c i dont want to take all the plant out and make the tank brackish...  i will post some flix and mayb a vid.. hehe


No need for brackish water, they'll do just fine in those tanks. Make sure they have food and stable water.

I really like your 5gal, thought I think you would be better served switching to a substrate with a much smaller grain size, maybe even using a black quartz sand.


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

iknow .... my substrate its kinna big but ..... they are flourite... and i cant get them any smaller...
...
well im moving nxt month and i might have to ready my tanks....
ty for all the comment.... keep them coming... might consider re scaping since im moving hehe....... 
i will add an update flix of my 5gal... added a new plant:bounce: 



Troy McClure said:


> No need for brackish water, they'll do just fine in those tanks. Make sure they have food and stable water.
> 
> I really like your 5gal, thought I think you would be better served switching to a substrate with a much smaller grain size, maybe even using a black quartz sand.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I really like the 7g! The 5g I think needs a smaller substrate but the plants and rockwork and things are really nice!




Troy McClure said:


> No need for brackish water, they'll do just fine in those tanks. Make sure they have food and stable water.


Amano shrimp need SW for their larva to be able to live...

That picture with the amano shrimp is amazing though, maybe a few shrimp will somehow live in the FW tank?

-Andrew


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

Fish Newb said:


> I really like the 7g! The 5g I think needs a smaller substrate but the plants and rockwork and things are really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i wish... well i transfer the plants and the shrimps.. im a 10 gal tank... buts im not satisfied... 
some of the baby shrimps are still alive 
.i will post some flix if i get a cam... i only got a cell cam dats why.. it sucks


----------



## ram man (Apr 30, 2005)

is that a 5 gallon lee mar cube? if so your the only other person that i have seen with one


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

ram man said:


> is that a 5 gallon lee mar cube? if so your the only other person that i have seen with one


i dont think so... its just ur typical lfs' 5gal tank.


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

*its been awhile.*

....


----------



## actioncia (Jun 9, 2005)

emjhay,

That's a nice looking nano set up you've got there.


----------



## emjhay (Nov 11, 2006)

actioncia said:


> emjhay,
> 
> That's a nice looking nano set up you've got there.



thanks. 
its been awhile since im here @ PT. I laugh @ my self how i response to all the comments. I type just the way i txt lol. anywho thanks for the comment, i hope to start again with my nano hobbies since i have better resources for substrate, rocks and driftwood.


----------

